# My Pride and Joy



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

After a quick wash:


































Exhaust was off center, but has now been replaced with a Remus, which is centered:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks Great Dean.


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

looks really good mate

you made me miss my vxr now tho you buggar


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks brilliant very shiny


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Cracking Car


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic car, looks awsome!

Simon


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice. :thumb:

Exahust still doesn't look centred to me?


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers all! :thumb:



Gaz W said:


> Very Nice. :thumb:
> 
> Exahust still doesn't look centred to me?


That exhaust has gone now mate, new replacement, Remus:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ahh, my bad. Thought that pic in the thread was after the replacement. Sorry!!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning mate!!

Love everything.

Smoked repeaters next?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

That in imho looks better than VXRMarcs white nurburgring edition. Your wheels really suit the car, nice subtle differences have turned your vxr into a beauty.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! Damn that's nice!!! I seen an arden blue vxr with a carbon fibre bonnet! Would look the nuts on yours!


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers all!



Deanvtec said:


> looks better than VXRMarcs white nurburgring edition. Your wheels really suit the car, nice subtle differences have turned your vxr into a beauty.


Thanks allot mate, but I don't think it's as good as Marc's...What bike have you got mate?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lovely motor that mate. whereabouts in the NW are you?


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Liverpool!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really good, certainly becoming the hot hatch to have judging by the number of them I see around :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

nice that.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

VXR-Dean said:


> Cheers all!
> 
> Thanks allot mate, but I don't think it's as good as Marc's...What bike have you got mate?


Ive currently got a yamaha R1, keep thinking of changing it, but then one ride and it changes my mind again. 
Your may not have done as much to your car as Marc has but it really does make a nice change to see one in a different colour with just a few tasteful mods that all suit the car without going over the top. It looks ace.


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> Ive currently got a yamaha R1, keep thinking of changing it, but then one ride and it changes my mind again.
> Your may not have done as much to your car as Marc has but it really does make a nice change to see one in a different colour with just a few tasteful mods that all suit the car without going over the top. It looks ace.


Nice, love them bikes, I've got a VFR personally, does me. Used to have a Fireblade Urban Tiger, miss that! 
Thanks again mate, it's standard other than a full Remus atm, a few engine mods are in order soon tho.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

VXR-Dean said:


> Nice, love them bikes, I've got a VFR personally, does me. Used to have a Fireblade Urban Tiger, miss that!
> Thanks again mate, it's standard other than a full Remus atm, a few engine mods are in order soon tho.


Nice, vfr's are great fun to ride, as for your urban street tiger blade, That to me was the most iconic fireblade they have ever made, still ove the colours now! I had a 96 fireblade as my trackday bike, brilliant fun, wished I hadn't sold it now.
Keep us posted with more pics of your car when you do any more mods to it.


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> Nice, vfr's are great fun to ride, as for your urban street tiger blade, That to me was the most iconic fireblade they have ever made, still ove the colours now! I had a 96 fireblade as my trackday bike, brilliant fun, wished I hadn't sold it now.
> Keep us posted with more pics of your car when you do any more mods to it.


Nice! I do miss my Blade .
Will do mate, engine mods are being done, but nothing visual for a while...


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Dean nice subtle mods there, the red and black theme works really well,


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Splendid looking car mate!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Woooo, I really like that :thumb:


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a very nice VXR m8...looks very shiny as well

Well Done


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Deany superb as usual.....Looks fantastic and a credit to you!!!:thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all! :thumb:



vxrmarc said:


> Deany superb as usual.....Looks fantastic and a credit to you!!!:thumb:


Thanks Marc!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats stunning Dean, lovely deep wet finish on the red.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> That in imho looks better than VXRMarcs white nurburgring edition. Your wheels really suit the car, nice subtle differences have turned your vxr into a beauty.


Indeed, I completley agree. The red and black combo is so striking! Paintwork looks so wet and glossy. Red is such a lovely colour to detail. :buffer: Excellent Dean. Liking that ALOT :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Where abouts are in the NW dean? Liverpool?


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all. :thumb:



N8KOW said:


> Where abouts are in the NW dean? Liverpool?


Hi mate, yes Liverpool. :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Didn't really think black wheels suit many cars, but your VXR is definitely one where they do! :thumb:

Great detail too, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

lovely looking astra mate - wheels suit it down to the ground - as does the black grille!


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful car dude.

Lovin the Remus - Best exhaust IMO for a VXr


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

makemecleaner said:


> Beautiful car dude.
> 
> Lovin the Remus - Best exhaust IMO for a VXr


Cheers, I agree with you, love the noise out of it! :driver:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the black bits! Nice touch!


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Lovely colour, really like reds polished up!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

This car is amazing mate, if you get a chance PM me with the prodcuts u use on the red paint. 

As i have just purchased a Red car....

Thanks mate

Sean


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Some updated pics, of new mods.

Mods made since last updated:

EDS Remap
High flow Top Hat
CDTI Air box, with custom made pipe work
K&N Panel filter
NGK Iridium Plugs
Regal Diverter Valve
Whiteline Adjustable RARB
Black Samco's

Put it on the rollers, and got 276BHP, And 440Nm  And 0-60 in 5 seconds 


__
 https://flic.kr/p/2957758049


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey mate that looks really good with the Black Alloys


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

stunning is the only word to describe this!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! that is one sexy beast! :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what a bloody nice car you've got :argie:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hot car and a very hot and shiney finish:thumb:


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Good job! Nice car....love red w/ black wheels.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice looking car Dean, I'm a personal fan of 
contrasting certain car colours with black. If you don't mind me
asking what wheels are they and are they 19"'s ??
Craig.


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments all! 



craig79 said:


> Very nice looking car Dean, I'm a personal fan of
> contrasting certain car colours with black. If you don't mind me
> asking what wheels are they and are they 19"'s ??
> Craig.


Hi mate, there 18" Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2, cheers!


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers Dean, are you able to buy these pre-painted
gloss black or did you organise it yourself ?
Again sorry for the forty q's but how much were you 
for these if you don't mind me asking ?
As you may of guessed I'm on the hunt for another
set of black wheels to replace my oe sti alloys.
Thanks for the info so far.
Craig.


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

liking the black details inseatd of the standard chrome stuff, makes a huge difference, and suits the red down to the ground! gorgeous car


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

craig79 said:


> Cheers Dean, are you able to buy these pre-painted
> gloss black or did you organise it yourself ?
> Again sorry for the forty q's but how much were you
> for these if you don't mind me asking ?
> ...


Yeah you can get them in Grey, Silver, Black, or white, I paid £500 without tyres, off eBay :thumb:
HTH.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you live in, near or work near prescott in merseyside? because i could swear i saw you park this outside a post office (well over the road)! i generally cant stand red cars but took one look at it and thought 'that looks the muts nuts'!

very nice car matey!:argie:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That is simply stunning, best VXR I've seen to date!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks good after just a 'quick wash' 

:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous Vxr:argie: what products do you use to make your car so shiny? lovely job


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Do you live in, near or work near prescott in merseyside? because i could swear i saw you park this outside a post office (well over the road)! i generally cant stand red cars but took one look at it and thought 'that looks the muts nuts'!
> 
> very nice car matey!:argie:


Hi, I live in Prescott, Yeah that was me , if you look at the night time pics, there taken outside Dean's House pub, in prescott town center . Thanks allot matey! :thumb:



saxoboy07 said:


> Gorgeous Vxr:argie: what products do you use to make your car so shiny? lovely job


Jetseal, Poorboys Quick Detailer, VXR Wax, Maxi Studs, SRP. Cheers!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

what's the color dean? absoultely aaaaaawesome. i m not much of a opel fan but you'll get me converted ,)


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

shabba said:


> what's the color dean? absoultely aaaaaawesome. i m not much of a opel fan but you'll get me converted ,)


It's Vauxhall Flame Red, the quality of the paint, is pretty crap tbh, it chips very easily, the bonnet and front bumper is terrible , respray on front soon!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice VXR and the Remus sounds soooo much better than the standard VXR exhaust - Love it :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> Very nice VXR and the Remus sounds soooo much better than the standard VXR exhaust - Love it :thumb:


Cheers mate, I love the sound of the Remus too, some videos for you all:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben-gerard/sets/72157607960132932/

When it was standard with just a Remus:

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/... VXR/videos/?action=view&current=VXRREMUS.flv


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Sure I seen this at Traxs?


----------



## mike137 (Mar 14, 2008)

that is one very very nice vxr, not a huge fan of red ones, but that is really mega!!!!


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Sure I seen this at Traxs?


Yeah I was at Trax, on the VXROnline stand:












mike137 said:


> that is one very very nice vxr, not a huge fan of red ones, but that is really mega!!!!


Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

that looks great, love what you have done with it :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely finish and car Dean, nice subtle mods, doesn't look over the top.

Do the calipers come in blue as standard? would personally have them black or maybe even red.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

VXR-Dean said:


> Hi, I live in Prescott, Yeah that was me , if you look at the night time pics, there taken outside Dean's House pub, in prescott town center . Thanks allot matey! :thumb:
> 
> Jetseal, Poorboys Quick Detailer, VXR Wax, Maxi Studs, SRP. Cheers!


no worries homie! know that i know your on here, next time i see you ill wonder over and say hi! maybe you could give me some tips on some sensible and subtle changes to my car!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Some well chosen mods. 

Have to say - the new shape astra is the best looking hatch around.


----------



## kyle_sxi (Oct 29, 2006)

looking awsome dean mate when you gonna come to a meet so i can have a proper gander


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

VXR,S are not my thing at all but yours looks the dogs, love the black on red, top work there mate


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

kyle_sxi said:


> looking awsome dean mate when you gonna come to a meet so i can have a proper gander


I'm always at meets mate, mostly VXROnline ones though :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers all! :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats mint.love it.


----------



## ww1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks Fab


----------



## Stevel (Sep 26, 2007)

Stunning motor. Really like that. :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

mmmm, I do like that!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Beautiful car mate, what camera did you use ? takes sweet shots


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Beautiful car mate, what camera did you use ? takes sweet shots


My son took them with his Eos 300d :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Love the colour combo :devil:


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've always hated black wheels on a car, the combo looks the biz on your red motor though. Still couldn't put 'em on my Arden Blue


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Dean

Looks really sweet with the black alloys and grille - is that a factory fit option or is it bespoke?

:thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Dean
> 
> Looks really sweet with the black alloys and grille - is that a factory fit option or is it bespoke?
> 
> :thumb:


No mate not available as factory fit :thumb:, done it all myself. :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Beautiful car mate, what camera did you use ? takes sweet shots


It's for sale if your interested?


----------

